# Amazon.in Sale (Diwali Dhamaka) 10th to 16th Oct 2014



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

About time we put Flopkart sale in the past and keep our eyes on Amazon's sale which have already started and will continue till 16th Oct 2014.

Post any deals you find here, along with competing price on other sites like Flipkart. LET THE SHOPPING BEGIN!

On Amazon.in you can get 10% flat discount (limit Rs 2500) if you have HDFC card. (But I think it's only valid one transaction per card).

*g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/31/img14/rcx-events/Diwali/DDW-DoubleBunk._V323279318_.png

Deals on glance:

*Nexus 5:* Rs. 24799

Right now I can see that Nexus 5 is also being shown in upcoming deals. So price might go down further. Finger Crossed.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2014)

i don't see any flat discounts as advertised in the news paper..


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

Bought Destiny for PS4
*i.imgur.com/0Ku1GPs.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

Update: Nexus 5 at Rs 22,999 (- 10% discount = Rs 20,700) With Lightning Deal!!!! ! 

SHOULD I BUY IT?


----------



## ZTR (Oct 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Update: Nexus 5 at Rs 22,999 (- 10% discount = Rs 20,700) With Lightning Deal!!!! !
> 
> SHOULD I BUY IT?


If 32 then yes if 16 then no


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

ZTR said:


> If 32 then yes if 16 then no



Its 16 GB!! 3 min to go!!!


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 10, 2014)

@20k,its a great deal!!!!! 

Just saw seagate 2tb external hdd for 5k. ( with hdfc card's 10%, it cost 4.5k... Sweet deal!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

Fkin, no limit in CC, had to use COD


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

I skipped N5 16 GB. Had it been 32 GB, it was an irresistible deal. 

But I am crying now... :'(


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys please post the deals for monitors here as soon as you come across one. 
I'm in office, all shopping sites are blocked and I have crappy 2G internet and I think you feel my pain

- - - Updated - - -

Also Appreciate a bit help here for buying during amazon dhamaka week
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/187598-aoc-i2369vm-dell-s2440l.html

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I skipped N5 16 GB. Had it been 32 GB, it was an irresistible deal.
> 
> But I am crying now... :'(


They had Nexus 5 deals on 4th to 6th multiple times  so dont worry more will come
Exchange for old phone would be a robbery deal


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

Lots of MMX phones available.
No one wants to buy lel


----------



## rickenjus (Oct 10, 2014)

guys..  A quick query, I want to purchase a notebook for my father, he will use it for jyotish/kundli work only. How good is this a deal - 

*i.imgur.com/lsG7qzH.png

ASUS F451CA-VX152D 14-inch Laptop(Black)

or it can be skipped.. ??


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

I think this is better: *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00O0WJ22..._rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=511298487&pf_rd_i=976392031

Price: Rs 18789, but it's about to come in upcoming deal which starts at 12:05 PM. After the deal, price would reach to around 16k and then again you can get 10% discount!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys any interesting deals happening on Amazon?
I don't see the offers similar to flipkart available on Amazon.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

One thing I liked about Amazon.in is that they show all the price, from MRP to Actual selling price to Sale price. And AFTER WHICH it comes the deal price. Sharp contrast with Flipkart. I think Amazon.in have learnt something from FK's bad experience. 

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Guys any interesting deals happening on Amazon?
> I don't see the offers similar to flipkart available on Amazon.



If Amazon.in start to sell like Flipkart, regulatory authorities would come running after Amazon also. So they are being careful. Deals are only till it can be genuinely given. Not STEAL deal or something, where even manufacturers deny warranty.


----------



## driverace (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys,

Bought this : Samsung DV150F @ 5K (not inclusive 10% discount on HDFC card)
Decent price for a backup/compact camera.

It's 6~8K on FK & SD sites.

Cheers,

*Ace.*

Let's all keep posting deals which are really good.. It will help us!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> One thing I liked about Amazon.in is that they show all the price, from MRP to Actual selling price to Sale price. And AFTER WHICH it comes the deal price. Sharp contrast with Flipkart. I think Amazon.in have learnt something from FK's bad experience.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



HAHAHA indeed they have


----------



## rickenjus (Oct 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I think this is better: Buy Dell Inspiron 3541 Black 15.6 inch Laptop without Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> 
> Price: Rs 18789, but it's about to come in upcoming deal which starts at 12:05 PM. After the deal, price would reach to around 16k and then again you can get 10% discount!



Thanks ... will checkout it out.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 10, 2014)

Things you own end up owning you - Tyler Durden


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

This thread attracts more attention


----------



## driverace (Oct 10, 2014)

I am checking this thread to see how much I can *save*, on the things I absolutely don't "*need*" to buy!


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am just looking for any SSD deals. If not i will buy one crucial 256gb from ebay soon.


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

^one 64 gb went OOS


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 10, 2014)

64 gb is too less. Looking for 256 gb atleast.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

Moar Games amazam pleaj


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Moar Games amazam pleaj



Looking forward for your daily progress thread on Destiny !


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

Ordered tp link router, Had my eyes on it for quite a while
*i.imgur.com/DFindzd.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Looking forward for your daily progress thread on Destiny !



I dont think this is gonna be like that
It may never come back, get it while you can


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys stuck at processing please wait what to do, I didnt get message from bank too

- - - Updated - - -

BTW using amazon amazon app


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> Guys stuck at processing please wait what to do, I didnt get message from bank too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW using amazon amazon app



Site must be lagging due to overload. Wait patiently. Mobile app is not best to shop.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> Guys stuck at processing please wait what to do, I didnt get message from bank too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW using amazon amazon app



Damn, I hate to be suck in such situations.
Do post the result.


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

deal Gone, money not detected, have to pay again
  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], you r right but I'm stuck with 2g internet on phone cant access on desktop


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn camera deal gone in seconds 

Aaj ke liye bahut ho gaya


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

^ 

Looks like i claimed it, have to repay/confirm the payment phew

BTW its the Resenberg Knife set for my Mom, Surprise


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> deal Gone, money not detected, have to pay again
> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], you r right but I'm stuck with 2g internet on phone cant access on desktop



Use cash on delivery


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Use cash on delivery



Paying by CC


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I dont think this is gonna be like that
> It may never come back, get it while you can



I meant Im waiting for your playthrough images and videos of this game. You'll be the first one in this forum to share gameplay for this game I think. I dont own a PS3/4 so I occasionally used to check your submission of PS exclusive games.


----------



## driverace (Oct 10, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Damn camera deal gone in seconds
> 
> Aaj ke liye bahut ho gaya



What Camera deal, Gollum?
1200D + 2 lens combo, that was on since morning man!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 10, 2014)

driverace said:


> What Camera deal, Gollum?
> 1200D + 2 lens combo, that was on since morning man!



that was way too expensive, FK was selling it for 17k but not here
I wanted the canon Ixus for 3.4k 

All good deals are gone now.


----------



## Innara (Oct 10, 2014)

It's sold out and wishlist is full, but is F&D 2.1 Multimedia Speakers F-203G: Amazon.in: Electronics good for it's price range? I just need a decently cheap 2.1 speakers. I usually use headphones, but at times when I'm moving about in the room and want to play something I need some decent speakers with passable bass. Or any other 2.1 speakers around this price range I should look for? Please help.

Edit:

Also i'm in the market for a hd monitor for gaming, was gonna wait to see AOC i2369vm or Dell S2240L on sale. But right now they're showing Amazon.in: Buy BenQ GL2460HM 24-inch HD Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | BenQ Reviews & Ratings as upcoming. how does it compare to the dell or aoc? also Amazon.in: Buy BenQ GL2760H 27-inch LED Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | BenQ Reviews & Ratings is there, how good is this one? this is out of my price range unless there's a significant discount but wanna know if it's good. Thanks.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Any big difference between wd elements and wd passport hdd?  some sites say elements get 1 year warranty while passport gets 3years warranty, but on amazon, it says both get 3years warranty..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got Acer Iconia Acer Iconia One7 B1-730HD Tablet  for just 4 K


----------



## Akira (Oct 10, 2014)

Guys, anyone checked out the hourly deals on Snapdeal?? Dell backup 1TB for 3699/-. Not bad at all ;D


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

^^ Nopes.

So, looks like excitement have died down. I am sad that Amazon.in doesn't sell Moto phones.
I hope Amazon.in comes up with new deals tomorrow. Since it is the weekend, I would be able to keep an eye constantly.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2014)

But have they put anything really great over here in the first place today?


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 10, 2014)

More of a realistic ( boring) sale.. Apart from the nexus 5 @20.5k , nothing exciting today.. Hopefully, good deals over the weekend..


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

Any deals on monitor


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> Any deals on monitor



Not now. Sales get closed on 6 pm.
I think it's good that it has a time frame, cause at least we can live in peace at home.


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Not now. Sales get closed on 6 pm.
> I think it's good that it has a time frame, cause at least we can live in peace at home.


Oh no since afternoon I couldn't check any deals 
As of above post I think I missed TN panel monitors so I'm quite satisfied that I didn't miss any big deal


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

So, I wake up early morning, fire up the PC and start to ogle on Amazon.in at this hour. I see what? Only one deal on Toshiba 1 TB HDD at Rs 3450. Which also got disappeared after a while. 
Rest all other deals in "Upcoming deals".

THEN WHY START SALE AT 7 AM IN THE MORNING!

- - - Updated - - -

For those who want to buy: Toshiba Canvio Simple 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) @ Rs 3450
Toshiba Canvio Simple 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) - Buy Toshiba Canvio Simple 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

It's Rs 4350 on FK.

I myself have following on my list right now when the deal strikes:

Targus TSB193US-70 Trek 16 inch Backpack- Black Rs 939


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2014)

Nikon d7000 sale at 10am


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> Nikon d7000 sale at 10am



Too costly. Nikon Coolpix L830 is affordable for first time buyer. Rs 13,790.00 even w/o the offer. But FK price is Rs. 12,978. So a deal needs to justify the price when it becomes live.

Also on the upcoming deal page, live date is 19:00 PM. (LOL at PM suffix in 24 hr date format). And isn't Amazon sale suppose to end at 1800 every day?


----------



## Manju.s (Oct 11, 2014)

Worst sale.. Not at all interesting


----------



## icebags (Oct 11, 2014)

some stuff i wanted to buy, and they now increased the price buy 300/-. wth kind of sale is going on @ amazon now .........


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2014)

This sale is for everyone from kids to women, small products to big products. If u r looking for specific things then you have to wait


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2014)

icebags said:


> some stuff i wanted to buy, and they now increased the price buy 300/-. wth kind of sale is going on @ amazon now .........


15min is time for checkout else price increases


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 11, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> @20k,its a great deal!!!!!
> 
> Just saw seagate 2tb external hdd for 5k. ( with hdfc card's 10%, it cost 4.5k... Sweet deal!!



Ya, but it need external power source


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

Manju.s said:


> Worst sale.. Not at all interesting



I agree. Lightning deals on very few products. And on products already too low priced. Case in point: Genius HS-M200 Earphones at Rs 149. After lightning price Rs 119. WOW. So Profit. 

I also saw Boost being sold under lightning deals.  Yea BOOST, The secret of my Energy! Finally I could have it with Cheap ass discount! :/

In electronics, only a handful of items have good discount. One 1 TB HHD, few 3G dongles, handful of laptops. And no discount at all on mobiles. Moto phones are not being sold on Amazon.in anyway, so that leaves Nexus phone and the exclusive "Micromax Android One phone". Fudging no discount on them too!

No variety in products being sold. All those makes for one hell of boring sale.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 11, 2014)

Sad part is that, they are not selling their own product like Kindle and Fire phone with heavy discount, its their own product, 

a good deal on kindle and fire phone, could have been a better diwali offer, not sure they thinking about this or not >>>


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Sad part is that, they are not selling their own product like Kindle and Fire phone with heavy discount, its their own product,
> 
> a good deal on kindle and fire phone, could have been a better diwali offer, not sure they thinking about this or not >>>



That is probably due to some regulation that didn't allow them to stock inventories in the country. 
I would love sale on Amazon.COM right now, and under the "sale" option I would just like one thing, "zero shipping cost and customs". That would be great instead of this largely disappointing Amazon.in sale.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 11, 2014)

is this legit ? Buy Beats Tour In-Ear Headphone (White) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> is this legit ? Buy Beats Tour In-Ear Headphone (White) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in



No idea about headphones. But sure looks good deal considering similar headphones are priced above 10k on FK.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 11, 2014)

^^

No.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 12, 2014)

Day 3: following deals:

1. HP Class 10 but only 8 GB card
2. Strontium 16 GB but only Class 6 card
3. Strontium NITRO 466X 32GB MicroSDHC UHS-1 Memory Card .. good deal from Rs 1150 at FK to Rs 849 lightning deal. Except sold in minutes.
4. Seagate 4 TB HDD External: From 12k price at FK to Rs 9999 in lightning deal. Of course got booked in seconds.

Upcoming deals:
1. Apple iPhone 5s (deal at 9 am): Already its priced way lower than FK. Might go more down. If someone wants to buy 5S.
2. Zebronics Galaxy Headphone with Mic (deal at 10 am): Already is out of stock.. so first they have to bring the stock.
3. Lenovo S850 (White) (deal at 11 am): Around Rs 13k. 
4. TP-Link TD-W8951ND 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router(White) (deal at 12 pm): Already lowered to Rs 1585 (at FK its Rs 1765). Deal can give more.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2014)

[strike]HTC One M8 deal is upcoming[/strike] yesterday night I saw HTC deal but it is not available now

- - - Updated - - -

Ipad mini non retina [last time went OOS soon, so glue to the screen]
Asus Fonepad
Kent purifier [if anyone interested]


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2014)

Disappointed at the Zebronics Galaxy Headset sale: 249/- went down to 199/-; but they didn't even have it in stock in the first place(deal simply vanished after remaining stuck at 0%). So why show the deal at all??


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 12, 2014)

the good thing is that Amazon.in is not doing anything stupid like FK, like pendrive for 1 Rs and mobile for 99 Rs. it is much better than FK's BBD.  But still there is nothing interesting on sale


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

^^ ya, there ain't much electronic items, mostly home decor


----------



## Akira (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, ordered 2 single-bed Bombay Dying sheets for 600/-, and Dell-optical mouse for 168/-(this one is a bit confusing:getting really cheap on Amazon-but a great deal).

Dell MS111 Mouse


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 12, 2014)

I dont find any good deals except for Vim Liquid Dish Wash @ Re.1


----------



## harry10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bought western digital ultra passport 1tb for 3840 few days back. Now it's listed as 4100. Seems like no deal on drives.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 12, 2014)

harry10 said:


> Bought western digital ultra passport 1tb for 3840 few days back. Now it's listed as 4100. Seems like no deal on drives.



even i want to buy WD Passport ultra 1 TB, it wa for 3790 few days back, but now price increased, will wait and see if it comes to original price


----------



## harry10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> even i want to buy WD Passport ultra 1 TB, it wa for 3790 few days back, but now price increased, will wait and see if it comes to original price



Try it after 11 PM. I have noticed price fluctuates after that.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys any good decent sales on electronics going on today?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 12, 2014)

In fact before the start of this Diwali Sale, I bought 3 products from amazon.in which are :

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/9556/e33zO2.png


Items have been reverted back to premium cost.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2014)

price will revert if you don't pay in 15 min. I added knife set for my mom twice since 15 min bracket was crossed. Since my product wasn't sold out so quick, I recommended people to make payment asap


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] any good promos. Due to power cuts here hardly any time to check on deals.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] any good promos. Due to power cuts here hardly any time to check on deals.


I checked no big promo for electronics today. HTC m8 supposed to be here but removed


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2014)

The iBall Slide WQ32 Tablet came down to Rs.12,749/- or so, *I purchased at Rs.13,499/-* ,but it has jumped back to Rs.15k+!!!!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 13, 2014)

Sab faltu deals hain
They should have some good deals


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2014)

As I said before, Amazon.in don't have enough variety. It seems they are just clearing old stocks. Btw, consider the pricing of Seagate 2 TB External HDD. Interesting! 

I got excited when Finally a 2 TB HDD showed up in lightning deal: (Price: Rs 6999 AFTER deal):

*i.minus.com/ibrzeWNZYawSBF.JPG

Then I checked the price at FK: (Price Rs 6400) :

*i.minus.com/iAhxgAsHNyutS.JPG

When I thought FK is just trolling Amazon.in by dropping the price at last moment (It was same as Amazon.in this morning), I decided to check Snapdeal. And Wow: (Price Rs 5499) :

*i.minus.com/ibfNoCsoA5XzOi.JPG

Now.. WTF is that! Can I trust Snapdeal for this product?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> As I said before, Amazon.in don't have enough variety. It seems they are just clearing old stocks. Btw, consider the pricing of Seagate 2 TB External HDD. Interesting!
> 
> I got excited when Finally a 2 TB HDD showed up in lightning deal: (Price: Rs 6999 AFTER deal):
> 
> ...



are you getting buy 1 get one free on this at SD?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> are you getting buy 1 get one free on this at SD?



Is there some offer like that? I did't see any.
You can also check. Link to Snapdeal's offer: Access Denied


----------



## polupoka (Oct 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> As I said before, Amazon.in don't have enough variety. It seems they are just clearing old stocks. Btw, consider the pricing of Seagate 2 TB External HDD. Interesting!
> 
> I got excited when Finally a 2 TB HDD showed up in lightning deal: (Price: Rs 6999 AFTER deal):
> 
> ...


Hey I think you have mistaken...! those flipkart and snapdeal pictures are of desktop version ...not portable one!



the portable drive is sold in flip@8600 LINK-*www.flipkart.com/seagate-2-tb-back-up-plus-portable-2-5-inch-drive-usb-3-0-external-hard-disk/p/itmdsfycnfrgzhvb?pid=ACCDSFYBHTANVW3Y&otracker=from-search&srno=t_2&query=SEAGATE+EXPANSION+2TB+USB+3.0&ref=00f89f26-8dc7-49fb-afc5-7b5655cb1f54





and in snapdeal@8180 LINK-*www.snapdeal.com/product/seagate-2-tb-expansion-portable/820584319#bcrumbSearch:SEAGATE%20EXPANSION%202TB%20USB%203.0


sO AMAZON IS BEST


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2014)

^^^ OK! lol.
But the build for both of the Seagate HDD seems so alike. Only difference I think is in the width. Still I think price of "Seagate Expansion 2 TB Desktop External Hard Disk" is good at around Rs 5600. I don't think there would be much That much difference in portability.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 13, 2014)

For desktop version you will need to connect power adapter but not in portable version.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> For desktop version you will need to connect power adapter but not in portable version.



Ok thanks. I will hold my purchase. Need to save money to buy a phone first.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^^ OK! lol.
> But the build for both of the Seagate HDD seems so alike. Only difference I think is in the width. Still I think price of "Seagate Expansion 2 TB Desktop External Hard Disk" is good at around Rs 5600. I don't think there would be much That much difference in portability.


You welcome.I had bought that for 5199(-10% cashback) for my relative from amazon last month. Its good but WD is better I think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Ok thanks. I will hold my purchase. Need to save money to buy a phone first.



I bought the same desktop version @ Rs 5374 in june from amazon.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2014)

So, Finally Deal on Nexus 5 *32 GB* is about to start on 11 am. Also HTC Desire 516 at 12 noon.


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So, Finally Deal on Nexus 5 *32 GB* is about to start on 11 am. Also HTC Desire 516 at 12 noon.


Yesterday nexus 5 deal was sold out. So be quick  looking for one?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> Yesterday nexus 5 deal was sold out. So be quick  looking for one?



Unless it's a SUPER saver deal, I don't intend to buy Nexus 5. Since Moto X due to its feature like Active Display, Touchless Controls and Twist to turn on camera is too awesome and at 18k is much more VFM deal.
Yea, design of Nexus 5 is to die for, still I don't print money as of now. So will stick to VFM option.


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

^ 22k to 23k is the deal price so far I have seen. Might not be lower than that


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2014)

Chandu ki Soan papdi at Rs 142. Now we can FINALLY buy Soan Papdi 

Anyone buying?



Spoiler



*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91Op8TLY6vL._SL1500_.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

nexus 5 32 GB in lightning deal: Rs 27,399. MEH..


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

^ sold out


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Chandu ki Soan papdi at Rs 142. Now we can FINALLY buy Soan Papdi
> 
> Anyone buying?
> 
> ...



Useless deal
They even removed the video games section today


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bloody buggers!!  not one good deal nor useful item.. .. 
Protein and vitamin Supplements, herbal capsule, faux jewellery, pet food, pet accessories... Wtf??  looks more of a clearance sale than Diwali dhamaka..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 14, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Bloody buggers!!  not one good deal nor useful item.. ..
> Protein and vitamin Supplements, herbal capsule, faux jewellery, pet food, pet accessories... Wtf??  looks more of a clearance sale than Diwali dhamaka..



Hahahaha..agreed..the anger is summed up by your dp...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Bloody buggers!!  not one good deal nor useful item.. ..
> Protein and vitamin Supplements, herbal capsule, faux jewellery, pet food, pet accessories... Wtf??  looks more of a clearance sale than Diwali dhamaka..



You forgot SOAN PAPDI!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 14, 2014)

the prices of books also increased from normal original prices, what Amazon is doing actually, everyone trying to take indian consumers for a ride now

- - - Updated - - -

however there were some cool offer on shoes, which has not been gone, and most of the prices are increased


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 14, 2014)

got some cool books before prices got increased , Long walk to freedom @ 210


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ordered Chandu ki Soan Papdi because KitKat was too expensive for me. Will post a detailed review after receiving the much hyped Chandu ki Soan Papdi.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> Ordered Chandu ki Soan Papdi because KitKat was too expensive for me. Will post a detailed review after receiving the much hyped Chandu ki Soan Papdi.



Finally! Someone!
Waiting for the detailed review impatiently!


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

BTW *some* good electronic product deals today like annabella DVD and some other movies.


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 15, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Bloody buggers!!  not one good deal nor useful item.. ..
> Protein and vitamin Supplements, herbal capsule, faux jewellery, pet food, pet accessories... Wtf??  looks more of a clearance sale than Diwali dhamaka..



Be carefull with products like Supplements. Their expiry dates are 6 months after production.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Be carefull with products like Supplements. Their expiry dates are 6 months after production.



Oh no then [MENTION=186126]mohit9206[/MENTION] ka Soan Papdi ka kya hoga


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> BTW *some* good electronic product deals today like *annabella *DVD and some other movies.


Is that same as the one released in theaters recently?


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Is that same as the one released in theaters recently?



Yes, may be region specific edits might be there. Anyway i might be sold out as of now


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2014)

There was hardly any great deal on Amazon and we have this thread running into 4 Pages.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 15, 2014)

hey, guys are the laptop on deals are worth to buy, are they really giving discount

need to buy a laptop to daul boot with windows 7, 8 and ubuntu

please suggest some great deal on llaptop

- - - Updated - - -

not more than 25k


----------



## harry10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Do check if warranty will be provided by the manufacturer for online buy. Dell isn't providing.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> There was hardly any great deal on Amazon and we have this thread running into 4 Pages.



We always have one thing called, "Hope".

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> hey, guys are the laptop on deals are worth to buy, are they really giving discount



You can always compare the prices from Flipkart's. I have seen discounts are being given on laptops for lower budget buyers.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

^ one more day of hope


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

Well there were some books I needed to get(academic books) and found them at 50% discount then what they were a few days back. Ordered the book that was needed.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 16, 2014)

*F&D F203G* 2.1 multimedia speakers are currently selling for 989 INR as a _Lightning Deal_, F&D 2.1 Multimedia Speakers F-203G: Amazon.in: Electronics.

How good are the aforementioned speakers?


- - - Updated - - -

, because the deal expires in less than 40 minutes.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 21, 2014)

Bought half girlfriend for 49/-


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Bought half girlfriend for 49/-



And the rest half during next sale?


----------



## polupoka (Oct 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> And the rest half during next sale?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Bought half girlfriend for 49/-



Lel, your girlfriend worth Rs 98 ?


----------



## polupoka (Oct 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Lel, your girlfriend worth Rs 98 ?


It's Chetan Bhagat's


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 21, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Bought half girlfriend for 49/-



*www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar110244_24.gif

People still read Ch*t** Bhagat's books?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2014)

Still read? I borrowed the latest one from library and didn't even read a page.


----------



## tkin (Oct 21, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar110244_24.gif
> 
> People still read Ch*t** Bhagat's books?


Apparently they do, they also consider Ankita Fadia to be Hacker god, so there you have it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> Apparently they do, they also consider Ankita Fadia to be Hacker god, so there you have it.



This fking stupid myth has put me into embarrassing situations in conversation with real hackers until i deflated it.


----------

